# 6000 watts in 10x10



## eskodaboss (Oct 19, 2012)

so guys n ladies im leagal now with a limit of 99 but i dont plan on doing so much, how does 10x10 tent with 6 1k watt =6000 watts sound ? can it work is it to much ? i was looking to yield about 2lb per light since i was able to pull 17.5 oz from my 600 watt in 4x4 with advance nutes n 8 plants with 8 diffrent strains. o n 2 plants were auto flower

p.s i was going to put each plant i 5 gallon pots n 6 plants per light


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 19, 2012)

Dont know how many lumens a 1k puts out-but the minimum for growing is 5,000 lumens per sq ft.-so 500,000 lumens would be minimum i believe.

:48:

ODF


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 19, 2012)

If it was me, in a 10x10 I'd put 2 1000's or 3 600's.  If you put 6000 in a 10x10 you will have a heat issue big time...

Just an opinion...


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 20, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 20, 2012)

150,000 lumens X 6 lights = 900,000 lumens, 
10' X 10' = 100 sq ft, 
900k/100 sq ft = 9000 lumens per sq ft  (thats a very good place to be for growing a quality product)

the key to the setup working will be temp control. i would suggest a portable AC & sufficient exhaust. 1k cfm inline fan/fans minimum


----------



## killah706 (Oct 20, 2012)

:holysheep: sounds nice!


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 20, 2012)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> If it was me, in a 10x10 I'd put 2 1000's or 3 600's.  If you put 6000 in a 10x10 you will have a heat issue big time...
> 
> Just an opinion...



That's crazy talk! I have 4k in a 8x8, lol. I cannot even fathom any thing less than that. I get insane yields, strain depending, but max them out to full potential, for sure.

And as for the heat, with 250cfm per 1k and pulling air that's 40-50 degrees, heat will be a non issue.

To eska da boss man, in a 10x10 with 6k watts, you will never get 12lb's, 5.3oz per bucket running 6 per light, never. No way 6 per light in a 5gal will hot 5oz. They will be packed in too tight. That is just way overkill on light. Will you yield some weight of dense buddage, yes. You would be better off running 500 single cola SOG in there, if your talking business. Dangerous business, mind you, but shooting for .38 of a oz and harvesting more crops per year, will stomp any other growing method. Hands down.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 20, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> That's crazy talk! I have 4k in a 8x8, lol. I cannot even fathom any thing less than that. I get insane yields, strain depending, but max them out to full potential, for sure.
> 
> And as for the heat, with 250cfm per 1k and pulling air that's 40-50 degrees, heat will be a non issue.
> 
> To eska da boss man, in a 10x10 with 6k watts, you will never get 12lb's, 5.3oz per bucket running 6 per light, never. No way 6 per light in a 5gal will hot 5oz. They will be packed in too tight. That is just way overkill on light. Will you yield some weight of dense buddage, yes. You would be better off running 500 single cola SOG in there, if your talking business. Dangerous business, mind you, but shooting for .38 of a oz and harvesting more crops per year, will stomp any other growing method. Hands down.



i like the way you think chef


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't know about crazy bro, more a difference in opinion and perspective.  The OP did not strike me as an experienced person who's going to get your returns 'out of the box'.  And I just don't see it from an entirely capitalistic perspective.

I'm OK with 3-4oz a plant under 3 lights with maybe 20-30 in the room and 100% turnover in 60 days.  You - and many others - have much more experience with high density grows than I do, that is for sure.  I see that style and am part envious but I'm also just happy with what I have and the return I get from it, and at a substantially lower cost for overhead.  Until and unless the grower has experience both with their strains and their equipment I'd think it maybe more crazy to think they can buy themselves into an "pro-grade grower in a box" by simply defining equipment.

So it ain't crazy bro, its just what works for me and what I'd recommend for a beginning grower.  That's all...

Nothing but respect for your style and technique Nouvellchef.  Just don't agree with your choices in the context.






			
				nouvellechef said:
			
		

> That's crazy talk! I have 4k in a 8x8, lol. I cannot even fathom any thing less than that. I get insane yields, strain depending, but max them out to full potential, for sure.
> 
> And as for the heat, with 250cfm per 1k and pulling air that's 40-50 degrees, heat will be a non issue.
> 
> To eska da boss man, in a 10x10 with 6k watts, you will never get 12lb's, 5.3oz per bucket running 6 per light, never. No way 6 per light in a 5gal will hot 5oz. They will be packed in too tight. That is just way overkill on light. Will you yield some weight of dense buddage, yes. You would be better off running 500 single cola SOG in there, if your talking business. Dangerous business, mind you, but shooting for .38 of a oz and harvesting more crops per year, will stomp any other growing method. Hands down.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 20, 2012)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> If it was me, in a 10x10 I'd put 2 1000's or 3 600's.  If you put 6000 in a 10x10 you will have a heat issue big time...
> 
> Just an opinion...



This would seem to result in a seriously underlit room....imho


----------



## Roddy (Oct 20, 2012)

*The OP did not strike me as an experienced person who's going to get your returns 'out of the box'. And I just don't see it from an entirely capitalistic perspective.*

Guy states good yields from previous grow(s)? I'd have to say somewhat experienced?

Spending a fortune for those lights, I'm guessing the guy wants to grow serious (not likely personal) amounts. 

If what you're saying in that last post is you'd recommend the beginner growers to start in a small room and with fewer lights, I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 20, 2012)

:holysheep: state the obvious and get red.... :rofl: :rofl:

It's all good, my friend, we can discuss it here better than there, though?


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 20, 2012)

Okay,
If the OP goes with (5) 1k's, figuring an average of 125,000 lumens per, they'd have 6,250 lumens per sq ft. of course these would have to be air-cooled and do all that calculation-Id say multiple intakes for sure.
Of course I have never run a 1000, but just using what I go by and that is 5,000 lumens per sq ft for starters.
Watts per foot and pounds per light doesnt work generically because different bulbs have different outputs, diff strains, etc.

:48:

ODF


----------



## Roddy (Oct 20, 2012)

Has anyone stated how many lumens these LEDs put out? Are they the same as 1000w HPS (knowing not all 1000hps produce the same lumens).


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 20, 2012)

I didnt see LED's mentioned-coulda missed it-maybe I was high-lol

:48:

ODF


----------

